# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  I walk

## Albioni

i walk 
not on my own
but with my people
guiding me in Life
i walk
beside me my mother,my father my brother my people
sharing every step, 
i walk
if i trip we all trip
if they slip then i slip
for we are all connected
binded by love
stronger then any man made substance
a bond so strong not even hate can break 
although it may strain
bringing us pain when one of us keeps on fallin
having to bump their head on the same stone to realise its there
but we still walk together
its a ruff road this life,
but the road dont run forever  so appreaciate the scenery
more importantly than anything else
love the people you walk with
appreciate them for they are part of u
feed them all your love strengthen the bond
if you decide to run there'll be uplifeted an keep up
its the people you walk with that make life worth living.....
So live it up!!

----------


## MI CORAZON

> .....................
> binded by love
> stronger then any man made substance
> a bond so strong not even hate can break 
> ..........................................
> but the road dont run forever  so appreaciate the scenery
> more importantly than anything else
> love the people you walk with
> appreciate them .........................
> ...



Welcome back , my friend .  :)
Keep up the good work .

----------


## Albioni

Corazon,  thnx for reading.  
You are worth walking with. Glad to see you

----------


## RaPSouL

Welcome , nice text ;)

----------


## land

Next time you have to run,so stop walking albioni

----------


## iliro

last time i was in AZ you were lazy to even park the car so we had to valet, since when you like walking?! :)  good work albioni

----------


## Albioni

> last time i was in AZ you were lazy to even park the car so we had to valet, since when you like walking?! :)  good work albioni


 hahaa Iliro last time we did that it was either cheessecake factory or the cassino. Both places we walked enough to get to the table :)

----------


## INFINITY©

Wow.......that was great! Keep up the good work!

Respekte,

DeAdA

----------


## Force-Intruder

Nice one... me solli ne mend te kunderten :

_I am a man who walks alone
And when Im walking a dark road
At night or strolling through the park

When the light begins to change
I sometimes feel a little strange
A little anxious when its dark

................................................

When Im walking a dark road
I am a man who walkes alone_

txt i Iron Maiden ;)

----------

